# Question about aliasing and forwarding



## cr4sh (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello i have a little question with alias/forwarding problem.
I need to have option to set such a scenario .
I have in one domain acc worker and boss, and alias to worker alias1 and alias2.
Now i need to send all mail stored on worker@domain, alias1@domain, alias2@domain to boss@domain. Can i this make in another way, dont use aliases ? Now i need to make alias
worker@domian > worker@domian
worker@domain > boss@domain
alias1@domain > worker@domain
alias1@domain > boss@domain
alias2@domain > worker@domain
alias2@domain > boss@domain
I search for a solution that when i set forward worker@domain to boss@domain then all aliases from worker will be send too. If i wrote send mail i mean send copy. Mails to worker/alias1/alias2 need to be on this account too.

I dont know if i wrote it cleary  If not, please ask about it.
Thank for help.

[size=-1][I have typeset the mail accounts and aliases with [FILE] tags for additional clarity. -- mod][/size]

Hello,

I have a small question about aliasing/forwarding. In a domain I have two accounts: worker and boss. I also have aliases alias1 and alias2, both pointing to worker. Now, I'd like to have all mail sent to worker and its aliases sent to boss as well. Can I do this without using aliases? Now I need to set the following aliases:

worker@domian -> worker@domian
worker@domain -> boss@domain
alias1@domain -> worker@domain
alias1@domain -> boss@domain
alias2@domain -> worker@domain
alias2@domain -> boss@domain
I'm looking for a solution that forwards all mail sent to worker and its aliases to boss.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fonz (Jun 24, 2013)

If I correctly "translated" your message, forward(5) will do what you want.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2013)

See aliases(5).  An alias can have more than one address.  The goal is kind of unclear, but:

/etc/mail/aliases

```
worker: worker@domain, boss@domain
alias1: worker
alias2: worker
```


----------

